# Pictures from Christmas day! - more pics added



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I took these pics of the goaties this morning when i went to feed. It is so nice outside that I made them come out of the barn for their breakfast. At first they weren't to happy about it - but after that, they were loving it.

SERIOUSLY - you are going to make us get up mom - its only 9 am!!



















Snow - Just over 2 months pregnant - not sure if Alfalfa is worth walking on that white stuff - she is a little snooty at times










Myotonics - Tina and Dehlia - are you kiding - we aint ever been out THERE before










Rosie - myotonic - ok, if I run REALLY fast then I can eat and not touch the white stuff.



















Dehlia - myotonic and about 2-3 months pregnant










Meadowbrook - 3 months old (almost) she looks small in the pic but she really is a meatball - she figured she could eat later as it was more fun to play on the lid of the feeder










Fire - Always looking for the best crumbs and giving silly faces!










Chickens - just for fun -




























And the house pics




























My "farrel" barn cat - gave her goats milk one time and now she is worse than a dog!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

Those pics are sooo cute!

Your goats are adorable, haha they didnt want to get up! :ROFL:

love the golden laced wyandotte hen, we had about 20 last year (stopped laying as they were old..but still gorgeous!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

Goats, CHickens, cat all so beautiful and look so content :thumb: :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

oh and I have to ask...what kind of trees are those?? lol. theyre really neat looking. It's like our spruce tree, but the bows dont start till half way up!

:greengrin: had to ask


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

Yah, usually when they hear the front door - they get up - but lately I have been having to "kick" them out of the hay trough to get them to let me put the food in there. But since I decided to feed outside today, I got inside the gates with the wheelbarrow and down the hill before they realized what was going on.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

You have a beautiful home and scenery! How luck are you :hi5:

I like the of everyone piled around the feeder  So sweet!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

Yah, that is the horse stall that i use for kidding - but when no one is due, I open it up so that the goats have more area to mess around in in the shelter..... They seem to like it in there more then the other area - which is fine - till kidding season!

The trees are pine trees - but they are old and there are issues with Pine Beetles and so we are loosing some. It gets a little scary when there is high winds off of the lake..... (that pic of the lake was from my frontyard looking out towards the right just a little. We have a 180* view of the lake from our property.) But the goats LOVE when the wind blows - they go running through the pen looking for fallen limbs


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

you are having the pine beetle problem too :GAAH: their killing off our pine trees too :veryangry:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

*I enjoyed your pictures! My daughter laughed at the funny picture of the goat in the wheelbarrel. Oh, what gorgeous chickens you have!!*


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures from Christmas day!*

Here are a few more that I went out and took Christmas afternoon!

Herd at the fence when they heard me coming -










Chasing me down the hill - they SWORE I had grain!










Abba - hair is growing back after his rutt!



















Fire










Legacy










Dixie










Fancy



















Heather










Pudding










Grace










Tumbleweed










Meadowbrook










Myotonics










Now no one has ever known that I have had this little girl for some time now as I didnt want to cause issues but I am guessing that it is time that I go ahead and let everyone know - I was asked by the previous owner's daughter to please bring this little girl home and to tak extra special care of her. The daughter had to sell all of her goats completely, they had to move to the city, her father is dying of kidney disease and if he doesn't get a kidney transplant soon they will loose him. This little goat means the world to this girl and I promised her that i would always take care of her and if I couldn't that I would let her know and either she could take her back to someone locally to her or I could find a home for her. Even during the herd reduction, she never crossed my mind to sell as I was going to keep her somehow - even if I had to take her to a friend's house to be boarded.

Anyway - this little girl is a full sister to Dixie above -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice animals......  :greengrin: thanks for sharing... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh what a sad story  The new little girl is beautiful.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Such pretty goats! :wave: Hello pretty girls and big handsome buck.

Its such a shame for the poor girl to sell her goats. But man, that girl is so pretty. I love her markings.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

You've got a gorgeous herd! I'm green with envy  Looooove the trees inside their enclosure. I bet they have loads of fun there.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

If Tumbleweed comes up missing, you can accuse me of goatnapping!!!!    
Oh my goodness that is an amazing herd you have!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you ShanZone - I am working hard on it and am doing alot of changes after spring kidding that will be amazing!!! Keep watching! You never know what might be coming up for sale!!!


----------

